# Kissing



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

This may have been the subject of a post before...but thought I would ask everyone what they think of kissing?

I love it and could have passionate kisses for hours....but I've been with some partners who just were not good kissers and when that was the case, I avoided kissing beyond a peck.

Do you love kissing? Is your partner a good kisser? Can you get into kissing even if they aren't a great kisser? Do you wish there was more kissing in your relationship?


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> This may have been the subject of a post before...but thought I would ask everyone what they think of kissing?
> 
> I love it and could have passionate kisses for hours....but I've been with some partners who just were not good kissers and when that was the case, I avoided kissing beyond a peck.
> 
> Do you love kissing? Is your partner a good kisser? Can you get into kissing even if they aren't a great kisser? Do you wish there was more kissing in your relationship?



Since my main love language is Physical rating 12, I love all forms of physicality.

I love deep tongue passionate kisses.

Mrs.CuddleBug is more a quick dry kisser.

So I've got her to give me neck kisses, which are passionately licking my neck, from side, front and to other side. I love her saliva, scent and she knows this and loves doing it to me. But she won't allow me to do this for her. 

Mrs.CuddleBug's main love language is Acts of Service rating 12, she is LD and conservative when it comes to kissing and sex.

I could passionately tongue kiss for hours.........:grin2:


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

My H is a fabulous kisser....


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I love to kiss. A good kisser is important to me. Fortunately I've only met a couple bad kissers.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

I love kissing. My XH is a great kisser. 

We could kiss for hours with foreplay included of course!


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

My husband is a FABULOUS kisser and I'm very thankful for that because kissing is very important to me.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Kissing is of utmost importance to me! Needs to be done well and often!


----------



## Whenwillthepainend (Sep 1, 2015)

I love kissing and I do miss it 

Maybe I will be lucky to get my chops around another good kisser in the future but although I miss it I don't think I'll be rushing into locking lips with anyone for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Whenwillthepainend said:


> I love kissing and I do miss it
> 
> Maybe I will be lucky to get my chops around another good kisser in the future but although I miss it I don't think I'll be rushing into locking lips with anyone for the foreseeable future.


Right there with ya!

Bibi


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

My husband is a bad kisser. :/ Boo.

But we have been doing some kissing practice, and I'm more open about telling him when it's bad. 

Hopefully we'll get there someday.


----------



## depressedandexhausted (Aug 24, 2015)

I wish women would tell me if I am bad or not. I have never had a relationship where kissing is more than just a peck, its starts out great than goes down in flames and turns into just pecks. I have attributed this to me being a bad kisser. Guess I wont find out until I meet somebody else. Maybe some girls could explain what makes a good vs a bad kisser.


----------



## depressedandexhausted (Aug 24, 2015)

I did have this girlfriend back in the day, high school time. She attached herself to my face. She reminded me of one of the tank cleaning fish. I also dont think she brushed her teeth very often, that relationship lasted ten minutes.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

My take? You cannot "teach" someone to kiss. It's either electrifying or it's not, based on chemistry and your and said partner's kissing prowess (along with good physical attributes -- good teeth, fresh breath, full lips, kissing "prowess"...)

My SO happens to be a SUPERB kisser. We often spend hours simply kissing. It is almost sexier than... well... SEX!

Quite contrary, my ex was a tongue-thrusting, slobbering, zero-skill kisser (kissing him was like kissing dry, thin, dead pine needles with sticky sap dripping out! )

It's all in chemistry and attraction. And those lips... Oh, those LIPS!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Kissing is awesome. Only met a few women who weren't good at it....

Love the physical stuff!


----------



## Aroleid (Sep 20, 2015)

I love this topic, and it's rather timely for me. I enjoy kissing very much, but I have been neglected in that area for way too long (my exH stopped kissing me a day after our marriage). My current companion only kisses as an ouverture to sex. Makes me wonder if I'm doing anything wrong??

So, what IS a good kisser? Any suggestions regarding technique?


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

It needs to be firm, medium depth, and a nice touch of wetness with one hand at the back of the neck and the other strategically placed right above the hips. Temporarily that is.

I've practiced many years to get just the right technique.

You do have to love it to do it right. 

It's the best right after they melt up against you wanting more.


----------



## Aroleid (Sep 20, 2015)

Marc878 said:


> It needs to be firm, medium depth, and a nice touch of wetness with one hand at the back of the neck and the other strategically placed right above the hips. Temporarily that is.
> 
> I've practiced many years to get just the right technique.
> 
> ...


Melting right now...:wink2:

I guess then there is nothing wrong with my technique. Must be them. :laugh:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Kissing is the ultimate  piece de resistance! It's too damned unfortunate that neither of my XW's had a solitary clue about kissing! At least not around me, anyway!

But I can totally guarantee you that the next Mrs. Arb will be an absolute master of the kiss!

And kissing is one of those most pleasurable things in life whereby you can just keep on doing it until you get it right! Heavenly!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## honeysuckle04 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm an acts of service love language but I would love to be kissed in a way that leaves me breathless. My eyes actually change from blue to green when it's a good kiss or I'm excited or.....

Stbxh was a terrible kisser. He would jut his jaw to the side and tilt his head the other way like you would manuver a can opener and talk about wet, wet, wet!!! Yuck!! Add bad teeth, a horrible underbite and the worlds biggest snot ball and there he is.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Whenwillthepainend said:


> I love kissing and I do miss it
> 
> Maybe I will be lucky to get my chops around another good kisser in the future but although I miss it I don't think I'll be rushing into locking lips with anyone for the foreseeable future.


Why is that?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> My take? You cannot "teach" someone to kiss. It's either electrifying or it's not, based on chemistry and your and said partner's kissing prowess (along with good physical attributes -- good teeth, fresh breath, full lips, kissing "prowess"...)
> 
> My SO happens to be a SUPERB kisser. We often spend hours simply kissing. It is almost sexier than... well... SEX!
> 
> ...


I agree. A great make-out session is just almost as good as sex!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm with HAAC on this, is all about chemistry. I have been with men in the past that did not have the best technique but if the chemistry is good then that more than makes up for it.

Mr H and I and A+++ kissers, we spend a lot of time doing it, in and outside of the bedroom. Chemistry and technique are both excellent here. The kids just ignore us now lol


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Aroleid said:


> I love this topic, and it's rather timely for me. I enjoy kissing very much, but I have been neglected in that area for way too long (my exH stopped kissing me a day after our marriage). My current companion only kisses as an ouverture to sex. Makes me wonder if I'm doing anything wrong??


Can you initiate a make out session yourself? If he thinks it is just a lead up to sex, just stop and say "no, I was hoping to just make out with you for a bit, we can have sex later, right now I just want to kiss!"


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

honeysuckle04 said:


> My eyes actually change from blue to green when it's a good kiss or I'm excited or.....
> is.



How cool is that!

Mine are not as cool, but they do change color. Mine are hazel and have green bursts when the sunlight hits them.

Bibi


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Love deep deep tongue kisses so does hubby but he likes to quickly proceed to other upper body areas, wish he would stay with the kisses for a bit. What is it with guys, its all about the destination!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Naww FrenchFry has me reminiscing about our first kiss too. Not FrenchFry and I... my husband and I. Our first kiss happened at the club on the dance-floor. I was hooked. We kissed for hours. Then he lined up our first date. I admitted on the date that I was nervous (because apparently I'm smooth like that) and he replied by kissing me against his car. mreow.

Kissing and making-out with him, rocks. It happens often enough for the spark to be there, yet not so often that it becomes predictable. He makes me feel like a love-struck teenager.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> This may have been the subject of a post before...but thought I would ask everyone what they think of kissing?
> 
> I love it and could have passionate kisses for hours....but I've been with some partners who just were not good kissers and when that was the case, I avoided kissing beyond a peck.
> 
> Do you love kissing? Is your partner a good kisser? Can you get into kissing even if they aren't a great kisser? Do you wish there was more kissing in your relationship?


Yep...love kissing, partner is a great kisser, copious amounts of kissing in our relationship...

FW...please clean out your PM box a bit...I have a real doozie I tried to send you...


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I used to be a terrible kisser. TERRIBLE. I'm considerably better at it now, but my wife doesn't appear to be much of a kisser anymore, other than hello and goodbye kisses. Maybe I ruined it for her?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> I used to be a terrible kisser. TERRIBLE. I'm considerably better at it now, but my wife doesn't appear to be much of a kisser anymore, other than hello and goodbye kisses. Maybe I ruined it for her?


How do you know you were so terrible?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> How do you know you were so terrible?


Because I remember what I used to think was the proper way to kiss, and it's embarrassing in hindsight. 

I was quite inexperienced at the time, and my wife, God bless her, was too nice to tell me how awful I was. Took me a while to catch up.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> My take? You cannot "teach" someone to kiss. It's either electrifying or it's not, based on chemistry and your and said partner's kissing prowess (along with good physical attributes -- good teeth, fresh breath, full lips, kissing "prowess"...)
> 
> My SO happens to be a SUPERB kisser. We often spend hours simply kissing. It is almost sexier than... well... SEX!
> 
> ...


I think you are spot on with this. My wife and I STILL talk about our first kiss because it was something neither of us had ever experienced before. It set the universe on fire. Aside from me being so nervous, I thought I would vomit, there was no awkwardness at all. It was so natural and felt as if we had been doing it for years...we kissed for two wonderful hours straight, and haven't missed a beat since...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Because I remember what I used to think was the proper way to kiss, and it's embarrassing in hindsight.
> 
> I was quite inexperienced at the time, and my wife, God bless her, was too nice to tell me how awful I was. Took me a while to catch up.


Ha ha, that's cute. Really though, getting bear hair in your mouth when kissing isn't that bad. :x


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

Bibi1031 said:


> How cool is that!
> 
> Mine are not as cool, but they do change color. Mine are hazel and have green bursts when the sunlight hits them.
> 
> Bibi


You just described my H's beautiful eyes. :smile2:


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wife is a poor, dry, kisser which is unfortunate because I'm a very passionate kisser...just another way my wife and I are totally mismatched.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Alright, everyone's homework is to grab your partner's hand, lead them to the couch, and sit and tell them "I just want to make out for a bit, sweetie! This is not a prelude to sex, it is just for the joy of kissing." Then work on your kissing skills, even if you are already good at it, but mostly work on getting to that deep, intimate place inside of yourself that you can only get to in a great make out session. 

If you don't have a sweetie, sorry about that...maybe you can at least imagine how you would do it and how it feels in a nice fantasy scenario in your mind.

No sex! Even if you both get horny and want sex, abstain! The point of the homework is to find that glorious place that kissing provides while working on your skillz.

You can have sex the next night.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Faithful Wife said:


> Do you love kissing? Is your partner a good kisser? Can you get into kissing even if they aren't a great kisser? Do you wish there was more kissing in your relationship?


Kissing... I remember very vividly the HIGH , the getting lost in each other I felt Kissing when I was highly aroused.. I mean it was soooooo heavenly I never wanted it to end.. I felt we were breathing through each other - literally we didn't seem to come up for air.. it was the most amazing thing.. thinking about it.. 

I have noticed since we have A LOT more sex -getting off than we used to.. the kissing is NOT that "electric"... I guess what I am saying is.. when I am highly aroused.. the kissing takes on this magicalness, erotic quality that is on a lessor scale when we are have more quantity sex...

Not that I needed to compare that.. I guess there is some incentive to wait & Build the fires.. 

I've asked my husband this, if he feels like that... for him.. he says it's always GOOD.. like he doesn't notice the difference.. I hope I wasn't bumming him out by admitting this.. (too honest for my own good).. 

But still we love to Kiss.. both of us.. he could kiss for hours..


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

depressedandexhausted said:


> I did have this girlfriend back in the day, high school time. She attached herself to my face. She reminded me of one of the tank cleaning fish. I also dont think she brushed her teeth very often, that relationship lasted ten minutes.


My ex was also a terrible kisser, it was more like being given mouth-to-mouth, you know how they talk about putting your lips right over the other person's mouth to get a good seal? So slobbery. And pressed so hard my head would be pushed backwards until my neck hurt. Sadly though, I was inexperienced and infatuated, and too busy thinking "I'm kissing X!" to recognize the lack of quality as a red flag of incompatibility.

Over the course of the marriage I tried and tried to improve my ex's technique, to no avail.


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

I love kissing and could do it for hours with the couple of great kissers in my life - they were both guys I dated before my ex husband. 

My ex wasn't mechanically bad - not sloppy or too much tongue or too firm or too soft. But he seemed to think it was something to do only during sex, and then, not for very long.

I've missed good kissing for about 27 years.


----------



## sara1984 (Jun 7, 2015)

I love this topic and I am lucky


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

When I was younger, I made a point of always giving my companion a SERIOUS kiss on the first date. I don't mean a wet sloppy tongue kiss, but a moderately long firm, lips parted, intense kiss in the context of a warm embrace....One girl told her daddy, and wouldn't date me again...One climbed into bed with me the next day....And all the rest came back for at least seconds.....I LOVE to kiss, and some of my happiest times were hours long make out sessions...


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Kissing... I remember very vividly the HIGH , the getting lost in each other I felt Kissing when I was highly aroused.. I mean it was soooooo heavenly I never wanted it to end.. I felt we were breathing through each other - literally we didn't seem to come up for air.. it was the most amazing thing.. thinking about it..
> 
> I have noticed since we have A LOT more sex -getting off than we used to.. the kissing is NOT that "electric"... I guess what I am saying is.. when I am highly aroused.. the kissing takes on this magicalness, erotic quality that is on a lessor scale when we are have more quantity sex...
> 
> ...


I remember during a long passionate kissing session where her lips, her arms, and her whole body would go limp. The only motion would be the fluttering eyelids and her suddenly shallow breathing....Absolute total surrender to passion and arousal...:smile2:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Woodchuck said:


> I remember during a long passionate kissing session where her lips, her arms, and her whole body would go limp. The only motion would be the fluttering eyelids and her suddenly shallow breathing....Absolute total surrender to passion and arousal...:smile2:


Yes.. .... nothing better in our human experience than getting caught up LIKE THAT.....with someone you love....


----------



## hewasneverreallymine (Jan 3, 2017)

Faithful Wife said:


> This may have been the subject of a post before...but thought I would ask everyone what they think of kissing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love good kisses! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Definitely wish there was more kissing. Wife won't kiss with tongue at all, so I just don't do it anymore, wouldn't want to anyway. It's something I desperately wish I had.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

I absolutely hated the way my exhusband kissed me. He was very awkward, his mustache always hit my lips and he either wanted to peck me on the check or french kiss me and he was lousy at french kissing. I ended up avoiding his kisses all together.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Alright, everyone's homework is to grab your partner's hand, lead them to the couch, and sit and tell them "I just want to make out for a bit, sweetie! *This is not a prelude to sex, it is just for the joy of kissing."*




For some reason, I can't do this. Or, if I do, I feel frustrated. Kissing for any length of time makes me want sex really bad.

If my husband kisses me, and pushes into my lips with a little bit of pressure; I feel it right away in my clit. 

Maybe 'cause we have sex so infrequently now, kissing without sex just seems impossible, or too much of a tease.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

My wife and I rarely kiss beyond a peck. Nearly no kissing during sex. I honestly don't know if it's because I'm bad at it or because she's just like that.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

I missed kissing with my ex, and she definitely liked it originally. I don't buy they, they are bad at it so I don't do it. Kissing is emotional. And you should fix that ****. If you don't kiss and you are the reason, it's cause you don't feel that connection not because he or she is a bad kisser.


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

I love kissing and my wife hasn't kissed me in ages.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Agreed. Really intimate kissing is too arousing, too frustrating if you can't have sex, especially if you haven't had sex in a long time.





notmyrealname4 said:


> For some reason, I can't do this. Or, if I do, I feel frustrated. Kissing for any length of time makes me want sex really bad.
> 
> If my husband kisses me, and pushes into my lips with a little bit of pressure; I feel it right away in my clit.
> 
> Maybe 'cause we have sex so infrequently now, kissing without sex just seems impossible, or too much of a tease.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> My wife and I rarely kiss beyond a peck. Nearly no kissing during sex. I honestly don't know if it's because I'm bad at it or because she's just like that.





Herschel said:


> I missed kissing with my ex, and she definitely liked it originally. I don't buy they, they are bad at it so I don't do it. Kissing is emotional. And you should fix that ****. If you don't kiss and you are the reason, it's cause you don't feel that connection not because he or she is a bad kisser.





Mr.StrongMan said:


> I love kissing and my wife hasn't kissed me in ages.




The only piece of advice that I have; which you probably know about it already, so this is likely redundant; but here goes:

Is your dental hygiene well maintained?

I don't say this in a snarky, insulting way; not at all.

But I think you are all guys? For some reason, a lot of guys stop going to the dentist very early in life; like their early 20's or even late teens.

I get it if you don't have insurance. But if you do; go to the dentist. Even if it's only once every two years.

You cannot remove tartar with even the best sonic toothbrush. It has to be scraped off with professional dentist tools that you cannot buy without a license (I know, I've looked around on the internet).

Any type of gum disease will begin to impart a bad odor to your mouth. You have to get gum disease seen to as early as possible.

The fillings you got in your youth? By your mid-30's, or thereabouts, they will begin to need replacing. Cracks form around the filling, and decay sets in around the tooth. Decay smells bad.

There seems to be a perception amongst men that dental hygiene is "sissy" in some way. I can't understand it.

You all deserve and need to go to the dentist. If you can't afford it; some vocational schools where dental assisting is taught, will offer very low cost cleanings.


I know that some women have bad oral hygiene too. But with guys it's almost like a weird badge-of-honor to not have to go to the dentist???


If this isn't your problem; sorry. It's the only reason I can think of to not wanna kiss your husband; his mouth smells like turds.


And a lot of gals don't like wet, sloppy kisses. I personally think those are nice; well, nice wet slippery ones. So, I don't know why it's a turn off? If you look like you've got egg-white coming out the side of your mouth; sure, that's nasty. But otherwise, I don't see the drawback.


Another random guess; are any of you following an Atkins or paleo type diet? The diet where you avoid carbohydrate and eat a lot of meat and cheese---that kind of thing?

If you are in ketosis, your breath will smell bad. You have to swish water in your mouth and use sugar free mints. I don't follow those diets myself. But I've had family members who did. Whew!!

Stay [reasonably] hydrated. If your mouth feels dry and sticky, it probably smells stale, at least. Think of the beach at low tide. Think of the difference in smell when it's high tide. I've always noticed this. A dried out beach stinks really bad. Not much of an odor at high tide. I know that's not an exact analogy. Hope it makes the point.


Again, I don't know any of you. Maybe you floss and brush and gargle and have been to the dentist in the last couple of years. Just throwing this stuff out there as the only thing I can think of.




And, sadly, lack of sexual desire on your spouses part trumps everything else. You could have the smile of a Crest toothpaste model, and it wouldn't matter if your SO wants to avoid sex with you at all costs :frown2: And as I said upthread, kissing for me is the front door to sex. Avoiding kissing *is* a good way to avoid any possibility of sex:|


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

notmyrealname4 said:


> The only piece of advice that I have; which you probably know about it already, so this is likely redundant; but here goes:
> 
> Is your dental hygiene well maintained?
> 
> ...


I smoke. That's a big turn off to my wife. But I smoke because she has denied me sex and I started again out of frustration.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Lol to bad hygiene. I think it slowed down with us due to other reasons. I brush twice a day, floss and shower. I am cleanly and I smell like roses!


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Mr.StrongMan said:


> I smoke. That's a big turn off to my wife. But I smoke because she has denied me sex and I started again out of frustration.



I'm sorry, that's terrible. :frown2: I've only smoked briefly, and I understand how it can be very calming.

Maybe you could smoke American Spirit brand? It's organic tobacco with none of the bazillion harmful additives that almost all commercial cigarettes have.





Herschel said:


> Lol to bad hygiene. I think it slowed down with us due to other reasons. I brush twice a day, floss and shower. I am cleanly and I smell like roses!



Yes, it's probably for other reasons.


I just presented it as one slim possibility. And once you've eliminated all the possibilities, you get closer to the truth.

And it's probably always better to know the truth; even when it's not a pleasant truth.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Great thread. I love kissing and have been doing it with passion since before I could walk.

It is also possibly a factor in why so many women came to my bed.

All of them commented favorably on my kissing regardless if sex occurred or not.

Literally just a couple moments of kissing Mrs. Conan and she is dripping wet. It causes me to rise to the occasion rather quickly as well.

I love kissing!💋


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Good thread. I haven't made out with my husband in some time. Now that I'm aware, I will make it a point to get some more smooches in. 
I think increasing the make out seasons will also help with the issue of "I feel like roommates", that plague many marriages. 

I agree with @notmyrealname4 . Mouth hygiene is everything. My husband hasn't been to the dentist in forever. He needs to increase the frequency of brushing/flossing because his breath smells faster between brushes. Also my husband gets home late and exhausted and ends up going straight to bed without showering, or brushing his teeth. Barf, grosses me out. But he is just trying to survive on these days so I don't nag.


----------



## tigerlily99 (Nov 21, 2015)

Kissing is amazing! 

My H says that the reason he is with me today is because of our first kiss. 
We reminisce about it often...I was the good girl, he was the bad boy and I think I just really surprised him by piquing his interest and then making out with him that night over 25 years ago. He never looked back. 

I hadn't kissed very many other guys but enough to know that my H was a great kisser.

We did a lot of kissing in those three years that we dated before marriage. Especially since we waited to have sex until we got married.

We still love kissing!
(But I'm really glad we don't have to shut it down anymore when things get heated. )


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

He was making us dinner last night. I went up and kissed him. He stopped with the food, turning his attention to me and we kissed gently. No part of our bodies touching at first. Slowly more touch and the intimate smell of his cologne combined to be intoxicating. Then we agreed dinner was needed... and he continued cooking.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Absolutely love deep-kissing with my partner. In fact, I was probably the worst kisser in the world until a gal that I was preengaged to in college diligently worked with me and made me do it until I got it right! She was a preeminent master of the deep kiss! 

Ever since then, well let's just say that it doesn't necessarily take very much of that to get this old fart's batteries fully charged!

"Kissing and telling" here, but my first W was absolutely terrible at it, but the sex was fairly decent! Only until later in the marriage when, it too, went South!

My RSXW was much better at kissing but was otherwise an absolute knockout with her physical gyrations in the boudoir!

Too damned bad that I wasn't exactly the sole beneficiary of all of that!*


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> He was making us dinner last night. I went up and kissed him. He stopped with the food, turning his attention to me and we kissed gently. No part of our bodies touching at first. Slowly more touch and the intimate smell of his cologne combined to be intoxicating. Then we agreed dinner was needed... and he continued cooking.


*To Hell with that! There's always a Subway nearby to satiate the hunger derived from all of that voracious "exercise!"*


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> *To Hell with that! There's always a Subway nearby to satiate the hunger derived from all of that voracious "exercise!"*


ha ha I hear you.

Although those moments become a bonding, flirtation and build-up, in their own right.


----------

